# Flevox or Frontline for flea prevention



## Jason167 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm looking to buy either Flevox or Frontline as a flea/tick prevention method for my Boxer dog. 

I've previously used Frontline which seems to work fine. Just gone online to buy some more and found that the website I bought my Frontline from also sells Flevox.

Flevox looks exactly the same with the same Active Ingredients but sells for a much lower price.

Any thoughts or anyone had experience with Flevox?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

A lot of people are finding that Frontline is no longer effective. However, if it works for you and you're happy to continue then seeing as the ingredients are exactly the same then save some money and go for Flevox.

When I used to use Frontline on my cat I found that Effipro had the same ingredients and was cheaper so I changed to that. However, I no longer use any flea treatment/preventive that's Fipronil based and have gone over to Advantage for my cat.

I don't bother with a chemical preventer for my dog, I use a natural one, plus she's a white dog who's brushed every day so I see any fleas straight away and they're dealt with immediately. On the rare occasion she's had them I've put it down to the cat bringing them home as she's a mainly outdoor cat and a hunter which is why she gets treated regularly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jason167 said:


> I'm looking to buy either Flevox or Frontline as a flea/tick prevention method for my Boxer dog.
> 
> I've previously used Frontline which seems to work fine. Just gone online to buy some more and found that the website I bought my Frontline from also sells Flevox.
> 
> ...


The active ingredient in Frontline is fipronil, hadn't heard of flevox but on checking the active ingredient that is the same fipronil. So it looks like as you say its just two different brand names for the same basic thing.

The only thing I would say is that it seems that Frontline doesn't seem to be so effective in a lot of cases going by reports on here and also I have a friend who works in a vets, and owning to the number of complaints regarding frontline from clients they are not actively promoting it now.

If you however have had no problems with it and it seems to be working then I don't see any reason not to try the Flevox as far as I can tell on checking its the same content ie fipronil.


----------



## junostar (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep, Flevox is a generic of Frontline, so it's the exactly the same, just made by a different company. Just to be clear, there has been no resistance confirmed to Frontline as yet, and all the generic fipronils have had to go through recent testing in order to be authorised, and fipronil has been shown to work well in these tests. It is a tricky one, as all the reports of resistance are so far anecdotal, but it is something the VMD are keeping an eye on. If it works for your pet then there is no reason not to use it. Be sure to treat your pets environment too with a good household spray like indorex.


----------

